# Can I push snow on neighbor's property? (CT)



## L&TScaping

I started plowing this year and was wondering if I'm breaking any laws by pushing snow out of a customer's driveway, across the street, and on to the neighbor across the street's lawn. I don't like to do that, but in certain situations there's nowhere else to put the snow. Sometimes leaving it on the road would prevent the mailman from pulling up to mailboxes.

Am I within my rights to push snow on other peoples' property? What are possible fines if I'm violating something?

Thanks folks...by the way, I'm in Fairfield County.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Normally its not a good idea and yes, illegal in certain areas.


----------



## BUFF

L&TScaping;1706933 said:


> I started plowing this year and was wondering if I'm breaking any laws by pushing snow out of a customer's driveway, across the street, and on to the neighbor across the street's lawn. I don't like to do that, but in certain situations there's nowhere else to put the snow. Sometimes leaving it on the road would prevent the mailman from pulling up to mailboxes.
> 
> Am I within my rights to push snow on other peoples' property? What are possible fines if I'm violating something?
> 
> Thanks folks...by the way, I'm in Fairfield County.


Check state and town regulations, if there is no law forbidding I'd approach the neighbor to make sure they have no problem with it. 
If it's against the law or the neighbor won't go for it sounds like you'll be selling pile relocation or pushbacks with a loader.


----------



## TPCLandscaping

i believe its illegal to push snow across a street in the first place


----------



## BOSS LAWN

My neighbor does not like me, so I pushed the next door neighbor to him into his yard Thumbs Up

That'll do, he was not too happy


----------



## jhenderson9196

Plow from the street IN. The snow belongs to the property on which it fell. It's illegal to push snow into or across public roads. It's jerks that trail snow into the road that make it hard for those of us that do it right.


----------



## camp61

Push it forward out to just short of the street, then turn around and push it into customers front yard. As said, it belongs on your customers property.


----------



## JB1

So i guess you wouldn't have a problem with a neighbor pushing snow onto your property then.


----------



## IPLOWSNO

Glad I live in the country ,,

But I try and keep it all on the property of I can, of anyone ask the snow across the road is what the town plow put in mine to begin with I'm just giving it back.

I time it just right so he comes along and cleans up my mess anyway lol


----------



## Mr.Markus

BOSS LAWN;1707368 said:


> My neighbor does not like me, so I pushed the next door neighbor to him into his yard Thumbs Up
> 
> That'll do, he was not too happy


I can see his reasoning...


----------



## leigh

I do believe it's technically illegal. Although depending on how far you push it in it might be on public property. Usually the city/town owns typically 9' from the gutter or curb line in. It varies. What I will do is push it out into road a little and then quickly (no witnesses) blend it in with what was plowed by the city trucks by plowing up the street as I leave. Won't work though if there's other drives close, or you'll bury there aprons. Push it in as others suggest.


----------



## fireside

Yes it illegal in CT to plow snow off private property. All snow must remain on the property of the where the snow can from. If the owner files a report with the PD you will cover ALL the costs associated with removel of snow from their property(theY don't have to allow you to do it). It is also illegal to push snow into a public roadway Fines range from 250 to 500 per event push out two drivways it's 250 per driveway along with all costs associated with removel of the snow. 

On another note quietly ask in the town you plow in about snow piled along curb lines or driveway entrances some have regs about how high and close. They can knockdown the piles and send you a bill if if deterimed to be a public safety hazard. After last years blizzard the PD's seem to like to give out lots of tickets for it this year


----------



## DugHD

L&TScaping;1706933 said:


> I started plowing this year and was wondering if I'm breaking any laws by pushing snow out of a customer's driveway, across the street, and on to the neighbor across the street's lawn. I don't like to do that, but in certain situations there's nowhere else to put the snow. Sometimes leaving it on the road would prevent the mailman from pulling up to mailboxes.
> 
> Am I within my rights to push snow on other peoples' property? What are possible fines if I'm violating something?
> 
> Thanks folks...by the way, I'm in Fairfield County.


Are you ****ting me !?


----------



## leigh

Just had a brainstorm! If the neighbors have kids maybe you would be doing them a favor by providing a large pile of snow for their enjoyment !For a small fee though .Thumbs Up


----------



## CityGuy

L&TScaping;1706933 said:


> I started plowing this year and was wondering if I'm breaking any laws by pushing snow out of a customer's driveway, across the street, and on to the neighbor across the street's lawn. I don't like to do that, but in certain situations there's nowhere else to put the snow. Sometimes leaving it on the road would prevent the mailman from pulling up to mailboxes.
> 
> Am I within my rights to push snow on other peoples' property? What are possible fines if I'm violating something?
> 
> Thanks folks...by the way, I'm in Fairfield County.


I cannot speak for you state but in MN it is illegal to push snow across a public street.
As stated above the city/county/state what ever has easment from the curb. If they come by to push back and something such as a wing breaks, the property owner of the snow(the house you plow) will be liable to pay for the repairs. I will bet they will pin you with that bill.


----------



## gmcdan

However if the neighbor has a snowblower and his snow blows into your yard it usually gets layered nice and even ontop of your existing snow and you cant really tell or prove where it came from hell probably get away with it. a plow leaves more evidence.


----------



## zexed99gt

there is nothing wrong with it another stupid law, but don't stack the snow 20 feet high on their lawn im in Litchfield county and I don't have a problem with anyone complaining about pushing out into the street or them pushing onto my side ... bottom line talk to them if you think it will be a problem


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

It's against the law here, but then again it's also illegal to fart in public places as well.

Can't tell you how many times I see a plow contractor take his snow piles, push them across two lanes of 50 MPH highway, smash the pile up against the cement barrier in the middle, and think it's perfectly acceptable to do so...

The snow police are only on duty here when the doughnut shops are closed


----------



## blueline38

Here in NY it is illegal to plow snow into the roadway. You also shouldn't be plowing onto someone else's property. With that said, my parents have no place to put snow. When I plow, I plow it across the road but no further than the existing snow bank. I then push the snow down the road, with the plow angled, and spread it along the existing bank. I do not put it on the neighbors lawn and no one has ever said anything. Obviously, the road needs to be cleared just as it was when you started. It's all about using your head and not being an *ss. As for laws, the police have discretion and if your sensible, so are they!


----------



## STIHL GUY

It is illegal to push snow into or across a public roadway in CT. Plenty of people still do it bit you could wind up with a ticket if you got caught


----------



## jhenderson9196

Worse than a ticket is someone hitting some spilled frozen debris you left in the road. They go to the homeowner for payment for repairs to their vehicle. Homeowner gives you up, and your insurance co. drops you like a bad habit. I wouldn't blame them. One of my customers rolled his pickup when he hit a frozen berm a homeowner left after a storm. His ins. co. went after the offender and got payment for a totaled Toyota.


----------

